# Skunk :(



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Fished the East side of the pass, nada, might have seen ared on the bar. Nice emerald green water. Jumped the pass and ran West to the Alabama line. Water was muddy till about Eden, then it cleared a bit. Just East of Eden there was a ton of micro bait, the 1/4 inchmicrostuff but TONS of it. Would have been albie crack had they been around. Just a bunch of birds sitting around and sucking them up. Good sign to see that much bait anyway. Ran back East all the way to the Pensacola Beach Pier. About halfway from the pass, water broke clear and emerald green. Saw birdsworking, but turned out to bea billion comorants.:banghead Wind was picking up and got a little sporty, so tucked in back against the shore for the roll home. Water suface temps around the pass were 55-57, farther East and West it was hitting 60. Still better than sitting at the house all day wondering.:letsdrink

L8, Harry


----------

